# [Baselayout]upgrade qui se passe mal(Resolu)

## zuthos

Bonjour,

J'ai essayé de faire un Upgrade de baselayout.

J'ai fait un:

```
# emerge -auDNv baselayout 
```

Qui malheureusement est résté bloqué. Depuis, je n'arrive plus a rien faire:

```
# eix gcc

eix: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

# emerge eix

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta

<snip/>

* Messages for package app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta:

 * ERROR: app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2263:  Called econf '--enable-dynamic=yes' '--enable-nls' '--enable-threads' '--disable-static'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  544:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta/work/xz-4.999.9beta'
```

voici un extrait de /var/tmp/portage/app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta/temp/build.log

```
configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.
```

Je ne peut donc plus rien installer.    :Confused: 

Si quelqu'un avait une piste? une idée  :Question:   que je puisse suivre.

Merci d'avanceLast edited by zuthos on Sat Mar 06, 2010 6:08 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Donne-nous le résultat de 

```
gcc-config -l

emerge --info
```

Tes problèmes n'ont rien à voir avec baselayout...

et ton <snip> a trop coupé, il faut donner ce qu'il y a avant le message d'erreur  :Wink: 

----------

## zuthos

Merci de ta réponse ultra rapide.

Je ne m'attendais pas a une réponse aussitôt    :Very Happy: 

```
# gcc-config -l                                                    

 * gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.4
```

et pour:

```

# emerge --info

!!! No gcc found. You probably need to 'source /etc/profile'

!!! to update the environment of this terminal and possibly

!!! other terminals also.

Portage 2.1.7.16 (default/linux/x86/10.0, [unavailable], glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_CPU_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 24 Feb 2010 07:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.4-r2, 2.6.2-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.0-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="fr_FR.utf8@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://192.168.1.12/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa apache2 berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx doc dri dvd dvdr flac fortran gdbm gimp gnome gpm gtk iconv imagemagick ipv6 jpeg latex maildir modules mp3 mpg mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openmp pam pcre perl php png pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl svg sysfs tcpd unicode vorbis x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

et pour finir:

```

# emerge --search gcc

*  sys-devel/gcc

      Latest version available: 4.3.4

      Latest version installed: 4.3.4

      Size of files: 59,404 kB

      Homepage:      http://gcc.gnu.org/

      Description:   The GNU Compiler Collection. Includes C/C++, java compilers, pie+ssp extensions, Haj Ten Brugge runtime bounds checking

      License:       GPL-3 LGPL-3 || ( GPL-3 libgcc libstdc++ ) FDL-1.2

```

----------

## xaviermiller

Fais un "gcc-config 1" et tout rentrera dans l'ordre.

Pense à lire les "elog", les messages qui s'affichent durant emerge, résumés à la fin, et stockés dans /var/log/portage (de mémoire, à vérifier), que tu peux visionner avec elogv (en console) ou elogviewer (en graphique).

Au lieu de faire un emerge --update juste de baselayout, fais un "emerge -DuNav world", pour mettre à jour tout ton système.

----------

## zuthos

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Fais un "gcc-config 1" et tout rentrera dans l'ordre.
> 
> Pense à lire les "elog", les messages qui s'affichent durant emerge, résumés à la fin, et stockés dans /var/log/portage (de mémoire, à vérifier), que tu peux visionner avec elogv (en console) ou elogviewer (en graphique).
> 
> Au lieu de faire un emerge --update juste de baselayout, fais un "emerge -DuNav world", pour mettre à jour tout ton système.

 

Merci, tous remarche  :Very Happy: 

Malheureusement, je n'arrive pas a faire un

```
emerge -DuNav world
```

J'ai un blocage:

```

[ebuild     U ] media-video/mkvtoolnix-2.9.9 [2.9.7] USE="bzip2 flac wxwindows -debug -lzo -qt4" 1,091 kB

[blocks B     ] <=dev-libs/boost-1.35.0-r2 ("<=dev-libs/boost-1.35.0-r2" is blocking dev-libs/boost-1.35.0-r5)

[blocks B     ] sys-fs/device-mapper ("sys-fs/device-mapper" is blocking sys-fs/udev-149)

[blocks B     ] sys-fs/device-mapper ("sys-fs/device-mapper" is blocking sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.56-r2)

Total: 203 packages (177 upgrades, 19 new, 1 in new slot, 6 reinstalls, 4 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 449,347 kB

Conflict: 8 blocks (3 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/boost-1.35.0-r5', 'merge') pulled in by

    dev-libs/boost required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-video/mkvtoolnix-2.9.9', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.56-r2', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.45 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.6-r2', 'merge')

    sys-fs/lvm2 required by world

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.28', 'merge') pulled in by

    sys-fs/device-mapper required by world

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/udev-149', 'merge') pulled in by

    virtual/dev-manager required by world

    >=sys-fs/udev-124 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.6-r2', 'merge')

    >=sys-fs/udev-117 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/hal-0.5.13-r2', 'merge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

Que je n'arrive pas à résoudre

----------

## xaviermiller

Il faut débloquer, en déinstallant les paquets qui gènent.

Dans ton cas

```
emerge -C device-mapper boost
```

Puis recommence en t'assurant de ne pas éteindre ta machine avant que ça soit fini, du moins avant que ces paquets bloquants soient remplacés par les nouveaux.

----------

## zuthos

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Il faut débloquer, en déinstallant les paquets qui gènent.
> 
> Dans ton cas
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Super, cela fonctionne.Mais....

au bout de quelque installation: 

 j'ai encore un soucis avec nspr:

```

Total: 188 packages (164 upgrades, 17 new, 1 in new slot, 6 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 373,613 kB

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 188) dev-libs/nspr-4.8

 * nspr-4.8.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                       [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * CPV:  dev-libs/nspr-4.8

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  elibc_glibc ipv6 kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking nspr-4.8.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/nspr-4.8/work

 * Applying nspr-4.6.1-config.patch ...                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying nspr-4.6.1-config-1.patch ...                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying nspr-4.6.1-lang.patch ...                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying nspr-4.7.0-prtime.patch ...                                   [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/nspr-4.8/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/nspr-4.8/work/nspr-4.8 ...

 * econf: updating nspr-4.8/mozilla/nsprpub/build/autoconf/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating nspr-4.8/mozilla/nsprpub/build/autoconf/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

../mozilla/nsprpub/configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --enable-ipv6 --disable-debug --libdir=/usr/lib/nspr --enable-system-sqlite --with-mozilla --with-pthreads

creating cache ./config.cache

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for whoami... /usr/bin/whoami

checking for gcc... gcc

checking whether the C compiler (gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wl,-O1) works... no

configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/nspr-4.8/work/nspr-4.8/build/config.log

 * ERROR: dev-libs/nspr-4.8 failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2566:  Called econf '--enable-ipv6' '--disable-debug' '--libdir=/usr/lib/nspr' '--enable-system-sqlite' '--with-mozilla' '--with-pthreads'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  544:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/nspr-4.8',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/nspr-4.8'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/nspr-4.8/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/nspr-4.8/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/nspr-4.8/work/nspr-4.8'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/nspr-4.8, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/nspr-4.8/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/nspr-4.8:

 * ERROR: dev-libs/nspr-4.8 failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2566:  Called econf '--enable-ipv6' '--disable-debug' '--libdir=/usr/lib/nspr' '--enable-system-sqlite' '--with-mozilla' '--with-pthreads'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  544:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/nspr-4.8',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/nspr-4.8'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/nspr-4.8/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/nspr-4.8/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/nspr-4.8/work/nspr-4.8'

```

J'ai bien réessayer un

```

gcc-config 1

emerge -C nspr

```

Mais, cela n'y a rien fait   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Que donne

```
gcc-config -l
```

 ?

----------

## zuthos

```

gcc-config -l

[1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.4 *

```

----------

## xaviermiller

ok, zarbi. 

essaie 

```
env-update && source /etc/profile && emerge --resume
```

Et si ça ne passe pas, laisse-le de côté en faisant 

```
emerge --resume --skipfirst --keep-going
```

----------

## zuthos

```
env-update && source /etc/profile && emerge --resume
```

Ne fonctionne pas, et...

```

emerge --resume --skipfirst --keep-going

checking for gcc... gcc

checking whether the C compiler (gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wl,-O1) works... no

configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/nspr-4.8/work/nspr-4.8/build/config.log

 * ERROR: dev-libs/nspr-4.8 failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2566:  Called econf '--enable-ipv6' '--disable-debug' '--libdir=/usr/lib/nspr' '--enable-system-sqlite' '--with-mozilla' '--with-pthreads'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  544:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/nspr-4.8',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/nspr-4.8'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/nspr-4.8/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/nspr-4.8/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/nspr-4.8/work/nspr-4.8'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/nspr-4.8, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/nspr-4.8/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/nspr-4.8:

 * ERROR: dev-libs/nspr-4.8 failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2566:  Called econf '--enable-ipv6' '--disable-debug' '--libdir=/usr/lib/nspr' '--enable-system-sqlite' '--with-mozilla' '--with-pthreads'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  544:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/nspr-4.8',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/nspr-4.8'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/nspr-4.8/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/nspr-4.8/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/nspr-4.8/work/nspr-4.8'

portable vero # emerge --resume --skipfirst --keep-going

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

 * Invalid resume list:

 * 

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'media-libs/schroedinger-1.0.8', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.13', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'media-libs/netpbm-10.46.00-r1', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.11', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'net-nds/openldap-2.4.19-r1', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'gnome-base/libgtop-2.26.1', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'media-libs/libvorbis-1.2.3', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'media-libs/libdvdread-0.9.7', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.7', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'media-libs/speex-1.2_rc1', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.56-r2', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'media-libs/libdca-0.0.5-r2', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'x11-proto/videoproto-2.3.0', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'x11-libs/xcb-util-0.3.6', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'x11-proto/resourceproto-1.1.0', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.2', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.0', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'x11-proto/dri2proto-2.1', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.15', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'x11-apps/xauth-1.0.4', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'x11-libs/startup-notification-0.10', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'x11-libs/libXv-1.0.5', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.6', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'x11-libs/libXres-1.0.4', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.5', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'media-fonts/encodings-1.0.3', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'app-editors/nano-2.1.10', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'app-arch/gzip-1.4', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'sys-apps/kbd-1.15', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20090728014017-r1', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'sys-process/psmisc-22.10', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/setuptools-0.6.10', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'app-text/iso-codes-3.10', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.1.1-r2', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/pygments-1.2.2', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.5', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'sys-devel/gdb-7.0', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/gdata-2.0.6', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/pyxdg-0.18', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'www-client/lynx-2.8.7_p1', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'sys-fs/udev-149', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.16.1', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/pygobject-2.18.0', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/docutils-0.5-r1', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/numpy-1.3.0-r1', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/jinja2-2.2.1', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-libs/boost-1.35.0-r5', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'app-i18n/enca-1.12', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'x11-proto/glproto-1.4.11', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'app-office/openoffice-bin-3.1.1', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'gnome-base/orbit-2.14.17', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.16', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.24', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-perl/XML-LibXML-1.70', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'net-libs/gnutls-2.8.5', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.6-r2', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-0.10.12', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-0.10.12', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread-0.10.12', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.10.24', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec-0.10.12', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.10.24', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-0.10.16', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'media-plugins/gst-plugins-gio-0.10.24', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango-0.10.24', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/imaging-1.1.7', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'media-video/mkvtoolnix-2.9.9', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-libs/gmime-2.2.24', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.8.90', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.26.0', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'sys-apps/busybox-1.15.3', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'sys-libs/libcap-2.17', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'app-cdr/cdrkit-1.1.10', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'net-misc/openssh-5.2_p1-r3', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'app-admin/sudo-1.7.2_p4', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'media-libs/lcms-1.19', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'media-libs/mesa-7.5.2', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'virtual/glu-7.0', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'media-libs/glew-1.5.1', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'gnome-base/gconf-2.26.2-r1', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'app-text/poppler-0.12.3-r3', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-libs/libunique-1.0.8', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'x11-libs/libwnck-2.26.2-r2', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'media-video/mjpegtools-1.9.0-r1', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.24.1', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.26.0', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.26.3', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-tex/luatex-0.50.0-r1', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'gnome-base/gvfs-1.2.3', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'media-plugins/gst-plugins-gconf-0.10.16', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'gnome-extra/zenity-2.26.0', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'gnome-base/libgnome-2.26.0', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-texlive/texlive-latex-2008-r2', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'x11-wm/metacity-2.26.0-r1', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'x11-libs/libgksu-2.0.12', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.24.1', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/sphinx-0.6.4', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/pycairo-1.8.8', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/epydoc-3.0.1', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/pygtk-2.14.1-r1', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/pycrypto-2.1.0_beta1', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-base-2.26.0', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/gnome-python-base-2.26.1', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-libs/libgweather-2.26.2.1', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.26.2', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/sexy-python-0.1.9-r1', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.26.1', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/gnome-vfs-python-2.26.1', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/gconf-python-2.26.1', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/gnome-keyring-python-2.26.0', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/libwnck-python-2.26.0', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/metacity-python-2.26.0', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/libgtop-python-2.26.0', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.26.0', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/libbonobo-python-2.26.1', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/bug-buddy-python-2.26.0', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/evolution-python-2.26.0', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-libs/totem-pl-parser-2.26.2', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/libgnome-python-2.26.1', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.26.3', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/gnome-desktop-python-2.26.0', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'gnome-base/eel-2.24.1', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'net-print/cups-1.3.11-r1', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.18.6', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-tex/latex2html-2008', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.21a', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'media-libs/libtheora-1.1.1', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'media-libs/libexif-0.6.19', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.18.4', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/pyopenssl-0.10', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/libgnomeprint-python-2.26.0', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.21', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'gnome-base/nautilus-2.26.4', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.24', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/gtksourceview-python-2.26.0', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/gtkmozembed-python-2.19.1-r12', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.26.0-r1', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/totem-python-2.26.0', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/gnome-media-python-2.26.0', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'sys-apps/hal-0.5.13-r2', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.8-r1', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'app-misc/hal-info-20090716', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/nautilus-cd-burner-python-2.26.0', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.15', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'gnome-base/librsvg-2.26.0', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/librsvg-python-2.26.0', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.26.3', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/gnome-applets-python-2.26.0', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'media-video/transcode-1.1.5-r1', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'media-video/tovid-0.31-r2', 'merge')

 *   ('ebuild', u'/', u'dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.26.0', 'merge')

 * 

 * One or more packages are either masked or have missing dependencies:

 * 

 *   >=dev-libs/nspr-4.7.4 pulled in by:

 *     ('installed', '/', 'net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.10', 'nomerge')

 * 

 *   >=dev-libs/nspr-4.7.3 pulled in by:

 *     ('installed', '/', 'dev-libs/nss-3.12.2', 'nomerge')

 * 

 *   >=dev-libs/nspr-4.4 pulled in by:

 *     ('installed', '/', 'gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.24.5-r2', 'nomerge')

 * 

 * The resume list contains packages that are either masked or have

 * unsatisfied dependencies. Please restart/continue the operation

 * manually, or use --skipfirst to skip the first package in the list and

 * any other packages that may be masked or have missing dependencies.

```

----------

## scherz0

```
!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/nspr-4.8/work/nspr-4.8/build/config.log 
```

Dans ce fichier (log du script configure) il y a probablement toutes les infos permettant de savoir pourquoi les tests de compilation plantent.

----------

## boozo

Une question en tout premier vu que tu es en arch stable, l'update de baselayout c'était la migration 1.12-> 2.x avec openrc ou une version mineure ?

As-tu essayé de simplement recompilé gcc pour voir ?

----------

## zuthos

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Une question en tout premier vu que tu es en arch stable, l'update de baselayout c'était la migration 1.12-> 2.x avec openrc ou une version mineure ?
> 
> As-tu essayé de simplement recompilé gcc pour voir ?

 

Oui, c'est bien cela.

J'ai recompilé gcc. Cela c'est bien passé, mais j'ai toujours le même problème.

Quand à /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/nspr-4.8/work/nspr-4.8/build/config.log

```
#  cat /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/nspr-4.8/work/nspr-4.8/build/config.log 

This file contains any messages produced by compilers while

running configure, to aid debugging if configure makes a mistake.

configure:635: checking host system type

configure:656: checking target system type

configure:674: checking build system type

configure:1071: checking for whoami

configure:1889: checking for gcc

configure:2002: checking whether the C compiler (gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wl,-O1) works

configure:2018: gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=i686 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 conftest.c  1>&5

../mozilla/nsprpub/configure: line 2017: /usr/local/bin/gcc: cannot execute binary file

configure: failed program was:

#line 2013 "configure"

#include "confdefs.h"

main(){return(0);}

```

Je ne pense pas malheureusement que cela m'indique une piste à suivre  :Sad: 

----------

## scherz0

 *Quote:*   

> ../mozilla/nsprpub/configure: line 2017: /usr/local/bin/gcc: cannot execute binary file 

 

L'utilisation de /usr/local/bin/gcc est volontaire ?  C'est ce compilateur qui déconne...

----------

## boozo

 *scherz0 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ../mozilla/nsprpub/configure: line 2017: /usr/local/bin/gcc: cannot execute binary file  
> 
> L'utilisation de /usr/local/bin/gcc est volontaire ?  C'est ce compilateur qui déconne...

 

Ah bah oui là c'est sûr que c'est pas net   :Shocked: 

----------

## Poussin

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Pense à lire les "elog", les messages qui s'affichent durant emerge, résumés à la fin, et stockés dans /var/log/portage (de mémoire, à vérifier), que tu peux visionner avec elogv (en console) ou elogviewer (en graphique).
> 
> 

 

Au risque de dire une connerie, il ne faut pas le configurer ça? Je mets toujours

```

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error info log qa"

```

 dans mon make.conf. Je me trompe?

----------

## zuthos

Merci a vous tous,

J'ai, enfin, réussi ma migration vers baselayout 2

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## boozo

@Poussin: je pense également que c'est nécessaire si tu veux repasser dessus sinon tu ne l'as qu'à la fin de l'emerge enfin je l'ai toujours de base aussi personnellement

 *@zuthos wrote:*   

> Merci a vous tous,
> 
> J'ai, enfin, réussi ma migration vers baselayout 2 

 

Tu peux juste nous expliquer comment pour culture ?   :Wink:   car emerge qui tape un /usr/local/bin/gcc n'est pas vraiment un "standard"

----------

## zuthos

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu peux juste nous expliquer comment pour culture ?    car emerge qui tape un /usr/local/bin/gcc n'est pas vraiment un "standard"

 

Yes of course  :Exclamation: 

En fait suite a ce probléme: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-817451.html?sid=525f92d3a44f0aae7e243470ac40da1e

(J'avais effacer gcc par erreur)

J'ai repris un gcc sur un autre PC que j'ai mis dans /usr/local/bin. 

En effet, lorsque je demande de l'aide, je cherche aussi de mon coté, et il m'arrive quelquefois de trouver des solution exotique   :Twisted Evil: 

Je suppose que emerge a suivit le path....

----------

## boozo

Ah oué   :Laughing:  et du coup, c'est toujours cette solution exotique qui est en oeuvre ou tu as repris nos solutions depuis lors ?

----------

## zuthos

Non, dés que tu t'es aperçu que j'avais oublié  le gcc du /usr/local/bin, je l'ai supprimé et tous est redevenue dans l'ordre  :Very Happy: 

----------

## boozo

ok alors pas de soucis 

Et pour rendre à César... le préséance veut que le point revienne à scherz0  ^^

----------

